# Skit on Car Shopping



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=292007818405626



Hope you fid funny...&#8230;.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

So wrong on so many levels. Brilliant! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: I thought it was very true to life


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: I thought it was very true to life


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theiC (Jan 6, 2019)

Brilliantly executed.

Just as so many car salesmen should be.


----------

